
AWS now supports all U2F tokens - rendaw
https://github.com/kryptco/kr-u2f/issues/11#issuecomment-436822617
======
rendaw
The update was (stealthily?) added to the original article so I couldn't
repost it. I found the information via this discussion on Github.

------
rendaw
I've confirmed this works with a Trezor device.

